# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Que espécie de Phyto cultivar?

## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Sendo a especie nannocloropsis a mais cultivada, gostaria de saber se vale a pena apostar também em outras 2 espécies:Tetraselmis e Isochrysis?

Valerá a pena ter 3 especies diferentes ou só a nannocloropsis faz o "serviço"?

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Para se responder melhor a essa pergunta, se calhar o melhor é dizeres qual o teu principal objectivo ao usar fitoplancton.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

È mesmo para colocar no aquario, para alimentar corais, filtradores,etc, etc etc!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não tenho nenhuma experiência com fitoplancton, mas arrisco a dizer que a nannochloropsis  é "pau para toda a obra" nesse caso. 

Mas espera por mais opiniões, nomeadamente do Nuno Prazeres que sabe bastante destas coisas.

Toma cuidado com a sobredosagem de fitoplancton. Se não for consumido/retirado pelo escumador, dizem que pode ser fonte de fosfato no aquário. Embora eu não perceba bem a lógica disso, foi o que me disseram... vale o que vale!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Como o fertelizante para alimentar o phyto tem fosfato, logo o phyto tb fica com ele....

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Sim... será por aí... ou então é apenas por causa do líquido onde tens o fito, que como dizes é rico em N-P-K.

----------


## miguelcarreira

> Toma cuidado com a sobredosagem de fitoplancton. Se não for consumido/retirado pelo escumador, dizem que pode ser fonte de fosfato no aquário. Embora eu não perceba bem a lógica disso, foi o que me disseram... vale o que vale!


já agora alguem sabe qual será a quantidade ideal para introduzir no aqua para evitar sobredosagem

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Recentemente estive à conversa com o Nuno Prazeres.
O tempo nestas circunstâncias é sempre pouco...
Pareceu-me bem dentro do assunto e com umas ideias curiosas/tecnológicas para a sua produção.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Esperemos então pela contribuição do Nuno!

Cumps

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas!
> 
> Esperemos então pela contribuição do Nuno!
> 
> Cumps


Espero não desiludir, lol!

O pouco que sei aprendi com alguma leitura e com o pessoal do polo de Peniche do Politécnico de Leiria.

Os dois aspectos mais relevantes do phyto mais comunmente cultivado são a dimensão celular e a característica nutricional útil dominante.

Pegando nessas três espécies As dimensões são semelhantes na nano e na iso mas a tetra já tem cerca de 3 a 4 vezes o tamanho das outras. Isto significa que há organismos que podem filtrar a tetra mas depois as outras serem muito pequenas para serem fixadas. Inversamente pode haver organismos que não possuam cavidades orais com tamanho suficiente para a tetra caber.

Depois quanto à densidade nutricional a coisa também tem que se lhe diga:

A nano é rica em omega-3 do tipo EPA mas pobre no do tipo DHA. Ora ambos são importantes pelo que é prudente ter outra espécie presente nomeadamente a iso porque é mais rica neste último.  A tetra tem os dois mas aparentemente são difíceis de disponibilizar provavelmente devido às características da própria célula. 

Excelente informação aqui:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/8/breeder

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

boas!

Só faltou uma opiniao tua...vale a pena ter as 3 culturas?

cumps e obg!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu só faria duas nano e iso. Dizem que a tetra é mais difícil de produzir com densidades decentes.

Quanto a quantidades a fornecer, depende dea densidade da cultura mas eu colocava cerca de meio litro de nano e iso (1/4 de cada) diariamente no meu sistema de 400 litros. Durante algum tempo fiz isso diariamente sem problemas.

Tinha o cuidado de retirar meio litro antes para não ir aumentando a densidade.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Obrigado pelas resposta!

Já agora essas culturas têm de ser feitas independentemente, não podem ser feitas no mesmo "reactor"?

Cumps

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> Obrigado pelas resposta!
> 
> Já agora essas culturas têm de ser feitas independentemente, não podem ser feitas no mesmo "reactor"?
> 
> Cumps


boas pedro , 

as duas culturas têm de ser cultivadas em separado .. reactores diferentes ... 

um abraco

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Exacto! Uma delas irá dominar a outra (muito provavelmente a nano). Agora se estiveres a usá-las para alimentar zoo, podes fornecer em simultaneo à cultura de zoo.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> Eu só faria duas nano e iso. Dizem que a tetra é mais difícil de produzir com densidades decentes.
> 
> Quanto a quantidades a fornecer, depende dea densidade da cultura mas eu colocava cerca de meio litro de nano e iso (1/4 de cada) diariamente no meu sistema de 400 litros. Durante algum tempo fiz isso diariamente sem problemas.
> 
> Tinha o cuidado de retirar meio litro antes para não ir aumentando a densidade.


E essa quantidade não polui-a demasiado a água? Era feita mais alguma alimentação dos corais?

E uma duvida que tenho, é se essas culturas de phyto servem para alimentam também os LPS? Eles não preferem "coisas" maiores?

E temos de estar sempre a produzir culturas e a injectar no sistema? Não podemos conservar parte no frigorífico e fazer uma cultura apenas de 2 em 2 semanas? Ou talvez existam pequenos inóculos de culturas que poderíamos utilizar apenas uma vez de vez em quando e em pequenas quantidades...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> E essa quantidade não polui-a demasiado a água? Era feita mais alguma alimentação dos corais?
> 
> E uma duvida que tenho, é se essas culturas de phyto servem para alimentam também os LPS? Eles não preferem "coisas" maiores?
> 
> E temos de estar sempre a produzir culturas e a injectar no sistema? Não podemos conservar parte no frigorífico e fazer uma cultura apenas de 2 em 2 semanas? Ou talvez existam pequenos inóculos de culturas que poderíamos utilizar apenas uma vez de vez em quando e em pequenas quantidades...


boas , 

as culturas servem para alimentar todo o tipo de corais ... e eles agradecem , pois no meio natural têm sempre a disposicao e nos nossos aquarios têm quantidades muito reduzidas e muitas vezes quase nulas ... 

na minha opiniao o melhor é : ou se tem sempre uma cultura em producao , ou utiliza se concentrados de phytoplancton .. se se for conservar no frio , e arrancar com uma cultura de x em x tempo , torna se muito mais complicado para o utilizador .. (na minha opiniao) ...

cumprimentos

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

O ideal é alimentar continuamente. Pode-se obviamente fornecer phyto congelado ou mesmo conservado no frigorífico mas perde-se uma das suas grandes vantagens que é a sobrevivência do phyto até que seja consumido.

Já agora fica a nota. Muito provavelmente o maior consumidor de phyto num sistema é o.... Skimmer!

Ou seja: faz todo o sentido desligá-lo por um par de horas depois de se fornecer phyto. Convirá é garantir que o tanque não deixará de ter recursos para manter a saturação de oxigénio e a libertação de co2. Recomendava que ds primeiras vezes se monitorasse bem o pH durante esse período.

A hora de fornecimento também é factor.
O melhor é ser relativamente afastada da alimentação.

A tendência é fornecer pouco antes de se apagarem as luzes mas eu não o fazia porque sempre tive KH baixo e o desligar do skimmer provocava uma acumulação de co2 que me levava o pH a descer 3 ou 4 décimas numa hora. 

Colocava por isso o phyto por volta das 19, deligava o skimmer e voltava a ligar às 21 alimentando os peixes nessa altura e depois às 00:30 antes de se apagarem as luzes.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> O ideal é alimentar continuamente. Pode-se obviamente fornecer phyto congelado ou mesmo conservado no frigorífico mas perde-se uma das suas grandes vantagens que é a sobrevivência do phyto até que seja consumido.
> 
> Já agora fica a nota. Muito provavelmente o maior consumidor de phyto num sistema é o.... Skimmer!
> 
> Ou seja: faz todo o sentido desligá-lo por um par de horas depois de se fornecer phyto. Convirá é garantir que o tanque não deixará de ter recursos para manter a saturação de oxigénio e a libertação de co2. Recomendava que ds primeiras vezes se monitorasse bem o pH durante esse período.
> 
> A hora de fornecimento também é factor.
> O melhor é ser relativamente afastada da alimentação.
> 
> ...


boas , 

como o caro amigo nuno falou , o maior consumidor e destruidor do phyto nos nossos aquarios e o escumador ... 
os rotores das bombas destroem quase todo o phyto que la passar , o que consegue passar vai para o copo do escumador e como tal é imediatamente retirado do sistema .. 
a melhor forma e desligar o escumador um par de horas , mas sempre tendo em atencao aos cuidados o que o nuno falou antes .. 
o phyto vivo tem muitas propriedades beneficas ... alem de alimentar os corais .. 
o phyto conservado no frigorifico ou concentrado apenas fica na coluna de agua uns 2 dias , na melhor da hipotesses 3 dias . de pois é lixo .. ao contrario do vivo ... 

cumprimentos .. 

ricardo silva

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Concordo excepto com um aspecto. Está relativamente provado que as bombas não destroem o phyto ao ponto de o eliminar rapidamente. Aliás mesmo algum zoo parece conseguir sobreviver razoavelmente.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Onde é que se consegue arranjar por cá Nannochloropsis para iniciar uma cultura?

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Naquela loja das bolhas  :yb665:  estavam a oferecer!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Que  fertelizante aconselham?

Há algum que se possa comprar em Lojas nacionais, tipo qrandes superficies?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Essa é uma boa pergunta.... Posso estar enganado, mas penso que qualquer fertilizante para aquários plantados serve. Desde que contenha (N-P-K), claro!

Portanto até aqueles da Sera devem dar. Mas toma atenção que depois essas coisas acabam por ir parar ao aquário. Se calhar mais vale comprar um fertilizante próprio para fito, sem conter muitos trace-elements.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

em relacao ao fertilizante , para o phyto eu acho melhor utilizar fertilizantes proprios .. 

cá o unico que tenho conhecimento que e comercializado e é aconselhado pelo fabricante para phyto é o da aquamedic .. embora sei que ha muita gente que utiliza os mesmos que se usam para as plantas de agua doce , e até  ja vi casos de utilizarem mesmo o fertilizante das plantas de vaso .. 

qual será melhor ? na minha opiniao será o producto desenvolvido propositadamente para o phyto .. 
os outros resultam ? certamente , e ha relatos que confirmam resultados favoraveis ,  mas o resultado e consequente poluicao no aquario será a mesma ? 

se pesquisarmos pela internet por fertilizantes para micro algas há dezenas deles , baratos e com provas mais do que dadas .. apenas cá em portugal nao o costumo ver (nunca vi acho eu) .. deve ser por haver pouca procura por esse tipo de produtos , e assim ás lojas tambem nao  compensa ter ... mas no resto da europa e facilimo arranjar esses produtos .. 

eu pessoalmente acho mais indicados os fertilizantes proprios .. mas isso fica ao criterio de cada um .. 

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Já me recomendaram este:

http://www.zmsystems.co.uk/index.php...odshow&ref=mag

cumps

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas!
> 
> Já me recomendaram este:
> 
> http://www.zmsystems.co.uk/index.php...odshow&ref=mag
> 
> cumps


 :Olá:  Pedro

Uma vez mais o velho do restelo  :yb665:  tem uma receita mais baratinha.
Num recipiente coloca àgua doce,seguidamente restos de alface ou outros legumes,cascas de maçã,banana (faz uma miscelãnia de produtos orgãnicos) e coloca o recipiente ao sol sem qualquer tipo de circulação.Quando começares a ver à superfície como que com pinceladas azuladas,com uma seringa colecta essa àgua e coloca-a na cultura para alimento da mesma.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Naquela loja das bolhas  estavam a oferecer!


Cuidado com essa da loja das bolhas que já tem direitos de autor e ainda te processam....... :yb665:  :yb665: 
Pois é Nuno...mas nem oferecido consigo dar escoamento a tanto Phyto, :yb624:  :yb624:  quanto a comida,tenho cá própria a 17 euros.....
Como eu disse o phyto é de borla só tem que ser cliente e vir buscar nada mais. :SbRequin2:

----------


## António Vitor

> boas , 
> 
> como o caro amigo nuno falou , o maior consumidor e destruidor do phyto nos nossos aquarios e o escumador ... 
> os rotores das bombas destroem quase todo o phyto que la passar , o que consegue passar vai para o copo do escumador e como tal é imediatamente retirado do sistema .. 
> a melhor forma e desligar o escumador um par de horas , mas sempre tendo em atencao aos cuidados o que o nuno falou antes .. 
> o phyto vivo tem muitas propriedades beneficas ... alem de alimentar os corais .. 
> o phyto conservado no frigorifico ou concentrado apenas fica na coluna de agua uns 2 dias , na melhor da hipotesses 3 dias . de pois é lixo .. ao contrario do vivo ... 
> 
> cumprimentos .. 
> ...


O meu aquário é um grande reactor de phyto...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O meu aquário é um grande reactor de phyto...


Digamos que pelo menos tem condições para o manter vivo durante muito mais tempo e mesmo manter uma população residual mais rica e numerosa.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> O meu aquário é um grande reactor de phyto...


Tens de adicionar adubo....senão não subrevive mt tempo!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Recentemente andei a pensar em reactores de phyto + zoo plankton e inicialmente lembrei-me que poderia ser automatizada a "colheita" através do repositor de água de osmose. Uns momentos depois é que me lembrei que o phyto vive em água salgada e não água doce (osmose). Então este facto por si só possivelmente torna a manutenção de um sistema de cultivo de phyto algo trabalhoso num sistema.

Sabem indicar algum artigo/post online que descreva passo a passo as tarefas na manutenção do reactor de phyto? Gostava de confirmar se realmente é trabalhoso ou se existem métodos mais automatizados que permitam uma mais fácil administração no sistema.  :SbQuestion2:   :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Se for a nano é muito fácil. Outras culturas serão um bocadinho mais exigentes.

Estou a pensar num projecto para resolver o problema do esforço manual do cultivo mas infelizmente não tenho forma de o colocar em prática.

A ideia era ter dois recipientes iluminados (tipo garrafa de 2 litros) e duas peristálticas.
Enquanto uma enche, a outra esvazia. O sistema iria ser controlado por um arduino e calibrado para alternar entre uma e a outra nunca esvaziando completamente. 

As peristálticas teriam uma extremidade na garrafa outra na sump. Sendo reversíveis poderiam de facto fazer o serviço proposto: uma enche outra esvazia e quando esta última estiver perto do fim, troca.
Haveria sempre um restinho de cultura no fim que serviria para "semear" a seguinte.

Problema 1: o adubo - no limite pode ser manual mas com um par de seringas e dois servomotores também se faz.

Problema 2: a contaminação - se um copépode for puxado para a garrafa a encher, pode contaminar a cultura que se transforma rapidamente numa de zoo; digamos que mau não é mas obriga a re-inicializar; pode-se minimizar o problema colocando um crivo na entrada/saída das peristálticas e mesmo uma UV que só estaria ligada quando a repectiva peristáltica fizesse admissão.

Como a nano tem um ciclo de cerca de 8/10 dias, um sistema com garrafa de 2 litros forneceria cerca de 200ml/dia.

Obviamente que ao fim de um tempo a produtividade do sistema irá diminuir (há então que fazer um reset) mas se assegurar pelo menos uns 3 a 4 ciclos estamos a falar de um mês sem andar com garrafas dum lado para o outro.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Nuno,

Obrigado pelas dicas  :SbOk: 

Existirá algum vídeo ilustrativo tipo no youtube com o processo da instalação, início e manutenção do phytoplankton/zooplankton :SbQuestion2: 

Estava a considerar instalar um sistema no reef mas ainda não tenho os valores de custo e horas de manutenção para ter o phyto em produção contínua...  :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas Artur,
Não conheço videos sobre o tema.
Mas o processo é simples:
4 garrafas transparentes de 1,5 l
1 bomba de ar
Tubo e torneiras
1 lâmpada fluorescente montada numa parede (18 w t8 chega)
1 temporizador regulado para 16 horas de luz

Guardas uns 6 litros de água de tpa e distribuis pelas garrafas.
Para evitar contaminações costumo aquecer a água no micro ondas já dentro da garrafa.

Colocas um pouco da cultura inicial numa garrafa, metes o tubo de ar a agitar vigorosamente, juntas o adubo e colocas junto à lâmpada. É uma boa ideia registar a data na garrafa. 
Dois dias depois repetes com outra garrafa e assim sucessivamente.
Garantes que de dois em dois dias terás phyto fresquinho e sempre disponível.

Cada caso é um caso por isso terás de verificar por tentativa erro qual a quantidade óptima de cultura inicial e de adubo.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu só consegui cultivar Nanno....Iso já gastei 2 discos e nada!

Tenho o reactor com Nanno e todas as semanas retiro quase a totalidade da cultura já madura para uma garrafa de 1,5L, que coloco no frigorifico....depois adiciono agua nova e mais adubo e pronto....é esperar mais 1 semana e tenho outra cultura nova!

Entretanto vou gastando a que tenho na garrafa no aquario!

O Iso é que está dificil...não sei o que será!

Cumps

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Nuno,

No meu caso em particular, como tenho o sistema no quarto, o barulho da bomba de ar seria um problema... Achas que será possível por exemplo substituir a bomba de ar por uma bomba de água normal com venturi?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Então para manter uma cultura de phyto + uma cultura de zoo fácil como essa nano, bastará uma vez por semana, em menos de meia horita / uma hora a manutenção? Seria porreiro...  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas Nuno,
> 
> No meu caso em particular, como tenho o sistema no quarto, o barulho da bomba de ar seria um problema... Achas que será possível por exemplo substituir a bomba de ar por uma bomba de água normal com venturi?


Em princípio a coisa não irá resultar. As pás da bomba vão destruir as células do phyto. Mas podes sempre tentar.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O Iso é que está dificil...não sei o que será!


Os discos tornam a coisa muito mais difícil. O melhor é arranjar um contacto num laboratório e começar com uma cultura viva tendo muita atenção ao protocolo que usarem.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Sim, Artur no maximo 15m por semana!


Nuno, que laboratório poderei contactar?

Cumps

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas graças a este tópico e mais algumas dicas tenho conseguido manter a minha cultura de "nano" a bombar, utilizo o sistema do Pedro Chouriço, guardo no frio para uso diário e também vou oferecendo na medido do possível, pois deitar fora é crime.
Uso como como alimento o PhytoFood, com melhores resultados, pois anteriormente usei fertilizante normal das plantas mas aumentavam mais os fosfatos.
um abraço

----------

